# what happens when you go catabolic???



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

after training a few times latley my muscles have became stiff and somtimes a little painfull to move i think its because im lifting heavyer now but ive been told that is because ive gone catabolic???

i get plenty of protein ect so not sure why i would do this unless i need even more than i am getting ??

also whats involved in this what happens to muscle growth ect thanks very much


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

The body faces a catabolic state during normal metabolic functions. This idea, opposed to an anabolic state, actually defines the breakdown of foods and nutrients so that they will later have the ability to build up and add to the muscle or tissue growth process.

The Catabolic Idea

By defining the catabolic state within the human body, avid fitness enthusiasts have the ability to achieve their goals more easily. For example, by knowing that muscles actually endure a break down phase because of hormones released during each workout, you have the ability to counteract this phenomenon by consuming high-quality nutrient sources before, during or after your exercise sessions.

In the most basic written form, the catabolic process involves anything and everything that naturally occurs or induces the breakdown of larger molecules into several smaller building blocks. These separate parts eventually combine in a process known as anabolism, which greatly benefits muscle tissue growth.

Both catabolism and anabolism work together naturally in the human body in order to maintain a healthy energy level and durable, functional muscle tissue. However, before any muscle gains the ability to benefit from these two major processes, simple scientific factors have to take their proper course.

The Catabolic Process

When food enters the body, from the very first moment, larger sized molecules naturally become smaller. The idea of digestion actually implies catabolism. Once food particles break down into smaller nutrients, these chemical strains that once composed the larger nutrient molecules release energy through an oxidation process.

The catabolic process releases energy that works to help maintain proper muscle activity. The oxidation process that occurs during catabolism helps synthesize the necessary chemical building blocks that adenosine triphosphate (ATP). Multiple ATP molecules give cells the power to transfer more energy produced during the catabolic process to the anabolic process.

In basic terms, catabolism acts as the sole energy provider for the proper preservation and growth in nearly all cells.

Importance of Catabolism

Aside from helping fuel the human body with energy that's necessary to grow and function, catabolism sometimes acts as a negative process that leads to adverse health effects. This does not occur often, but when the body has an extremely high rate of catabolism, as opposed to anabolism, muscle tissue and essential fat deposits found within the body become depleted.

For example, during rest, the body tends to recover and remain in an anabolic state. When the body does not properly rest for long periods of time, as in prolonged vigorous exercise, muscle tissue will continue to break down. Without proper nutritional intake, the natural process of tissue growth and repair will not take place.

Even though this does not sound particularly problematic, simply imagine remaining in a constant state of depletion. Quite literally, when the actual muscle tissue in the body endures lengthened stretches of the catabolic state, it eats away at itself in an attempt to find a source of stored energy.

Most people who live healthy lifestyles which include proper diet and exercise do not encounter catabolic problems. However, high levels of stress and hormone imbalances do trigger adverse effects that harm the natural balance between anabolism and catabolism.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I dont know the exact process, but judging from what some of the big 11 stone guys in the gym say, if you dont get them proteinz in you *straight* after the workout...your muscles will eat itself making the workout pointless :lol:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I dont know the exact process, but judging from what some of the big 11 stone guys in the gym say, if you dont get them proteinz in you *straight* after the workout...your muscles will eat itself making the workout pointless :lol:


Dont think your all big and clever trying to copy and paste from PScarbs posts and claim its your own knowledge


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

looks like i need to eat more proteins then


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I dont know the exact process, but judging from what some of the big 11 stone guys in the gym say, if you dont get them proteinz in you *straight* after the workout...your muscles will eat itself making the workout pointless :lol:


Got to hit that anabolic window brah!!!!


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

cheers simpin very informal


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

how long you being training? when your new to training its normal to hurt after


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

been back training for 3 weeks now


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Dont think your all big and clever trying to copy and paste from PScarbs posts and claim its your own knowledge


??? He hasnt even posted in here?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

probably just the fact that your body is getting used to training again. I just started again after ages out and first couple weeks i was hurting next day or 2


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

sounds like you are beasting it and suffering from the 'pain' before the 'gain'


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

maybe not catabolic then??? just the muscle getting used to it again then


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

yeah i imagine if your eating regularly it wont be that. I could be wrong but doesnt it take hours of no eating to go catabolic?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

shoulders said:


> cheers simpin very informal


simspin lol no probs!


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

not sure well i can assure you its not hours between eating


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

In my experience catabolism is painless.

Strong smell of nail varnish though and suff like air fresher smells different, you will know the smell if you have smelled it before

I use to smash the cycling, 150 odd miles in a day flat out and was often in a catabolic state after due to poor nutrition knowledge


----------



## dannydean07 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just drink a shake straight after your work out, works for me! i've read somewhere the anabolic window isn't 30 mins its like a day? Idk its broscience against real science, but i still like to go by the 30 min anabolic window, anyone got more info on the anabolic window being 12 hours? ill try find the post i read about it but any feed back would be nice


----------



## dannydean07 (Jun 14, 2012)

heres tbe study i saw http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21289204


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The anabolic window is BS pushed by supplement companies.

Give me steak and chips over some over processed artificially sweetened powder any day


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> In my experience catabolism is painless.
> 
> Strong smell of nail varnish though and suff like air fresher smells different, you will know the smell if you have smelled it before
> 
> I use to smash the cycling, 150 odd miles in a day flat out and was often in a catabolic state after due to poor nutrition knowledge


What you are describing here isn't muscle catabolism - it's ketosis, which is fat catabolism.

When your carb levels are depleted, your body starts to break up fat molecules into ketones, which are then fed into the Krebs Cycle in place of Glucose. These ketones often come out in your breath, sweat & urine, and have the very characteristic smell of pear drops or nail varnish remover. Cycling 150 miles without having your glycogen levels topped up is a guaranteed way to get yourself into ketosis

What shoulders describes in his OP sounds like fairly normal DOMS. If he's suddenly ramped up his training, his body will be sending out all sorts of signals to try to make him stop.

Muscle Catabolism is something that Joe Weider & his mates pretty much invented to sell more protein powder, by instilling the fear in bodybuilders that our hard-earned muscle tissue is going to evaporate if we don't tip his product down our necks within 30 seconds of putting the dumbells down on our last set.


----------

